# Why haven't we heard anything on a Animal Crossing game for Wii U ?



## Boccages (Feb 18, 2015)

The Wii U will turn 3 in the last week of November 2015. Yet, it's February 2015 and we haven't heard a single thing on a potential Animal Crossing. Yes, the director behind Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Aya Kyogoku posted about a new Information or Announcement Community for the Animal Crossing Miiverse community and Minamoto said last November that Nintendo was thinking of producing amiibos as cards (with cheaper production costs) and he gave the example of Animal Crossing as a game that could use that sort of medium. But nothing as of yet concrete.

I've always enjoyed my 'Animal Crossings' better on a big screen, at home. Sure, I liked it on the 3DS and on the DS, but with a tiny pixelated screen (Nintendo handhelds screens look horrible when compared to an iPhone, an iPad or a Macbook Pro with retina displays), it really isn't as satisfying. I bought the Wii U back in June 2013 and I think it is the system I like the most since... the SNES. One of the reasons I bought the Wii U is I was looking forward an Animal Crossing game for it.

I'm afraid Nintendo might skip the Wii U with the Animal Crossing series. I'm pretty sure the company will announce a successor to the 3DS at this year's E3 with a scheduled release date somewhere in early to mid 2016. By then, the 3DS will be 5 years old ! And one of the title they could announce for the new handheld console could be a new Animal Crossing game. With all the ressources going to the development of a new Animal Crossing for the new handheld console, I'd be depressed to see the Wii U getting left behind on the Animal Crossing forefront.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't want ac wii u. I only want it for 3ds make another 3ds game ;(


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess I feel mixed about it. I feel like I'm able to play AC more on my 3DS because I can just whip it out whenever and wherever whereas a console I'm restricted at home. At the same time, it might offer more possibilities that couldn't be done on the 3DS. I really don't care how long they take for the next game as long as it's just as amazing as New Leaf (with some improvements).


----------



## aliscka (Feb 18, 2015)

There was a news story rather recently about how Japan's gaming companies were turning more and more to handheld games, simply because transport is such a big thing in Japan; more and more people are travelling than they are at home. Like, taking the train to work/school, etc.. I imagine that the new AC will probably need to be for either the 3DS only or both the 3DS and the Wii-U! It wouldn't really make sense to release it only for the Wii-U, especially since not so many people have it.

Unless, of course, Nintendo wants more people to buy the Wii-U.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 18, 2015)

Because they're working on Splatoon.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 18, 2015)

Information will come out soon enough.  Remember, they have historically taken at least three years between games and NL was only released worldwide a year and a half ago!


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Because they're working on Splatoon.


I agree, I think we'll be hearing about the announcement of a new AC game mid-year.

I believe they have already begun working on it but are just keeping quiet until Splatoon is out. We also have the MK8 DLC pack coming out in May, although I haven't heard anything of it since, I expect to see the trailer for that soon. Either they'll announce them at the same time or they'll hold off a few months before they announce the next instalment of AC.

The game will probably release a year after its announcement.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

Also, the 3DS is not gonna be 3, that happened last March. It'll be 5.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Also, the 3DS is not gonna be 3, that happened last March. It'll be 5.



Oh wow ! What a typo... I corrected it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



zoetrope said:


> Information will come out soon enough.  Remember, they have historically taken at least three years between games and NL was only released worldwide a year and a half ago!



The bulk of the work has been completed on Animal Crossing: New Leaf around october 2012. They then tested it for bugs until the release date of November 2012 in Japan. That's 2 years and a half ago. The team had moved on to other project from that point on. Nintendo of America treehouse continued working on it, handling the translation to English, French and Spanish until June 2013. Nintendo of Europe took to translating the game to German and Italian during that time, also.


----------



## Ryoshiko (Feb 19, 2015)

When i was playing City Folk and the ACNL came out for 3DS I didn't have a 3DS and i couldn't really afford one either because I was still a student and I kept telling myself "you don't really need the new one, they never really change THAT much and besides this City Folk game is on the big-screen it's much easier for catching bugs and for viewing in general.
But then people kept talking about the new game and all the new features and then I found myself browsing through the game guide at the store and I saw that there were new awesome items and you could customize them and ... i asked my mommy to buy me a 3DS for Xmas

And then a few months later I decided to see how my old animal crossing City Folk pals were doing and went back to the wii and it looked HORRIBLE the player characters had HUGE squished flattened heads with no neck area on squat little bodies even the animals looked like their bodies had been squished down as if the tiny animal town was under the effects of a higher gravitational pull like one earth it's 3.19 and there it was 6 or something it was terrible.

So I don't really care what screen it's on now as long as it looks good, and with the DS i can carry it around and get streetpass tags and see other people's houses and towns in dreams and it's much easier to use online and if I visit someone I don't have to worry that they've got a keyboard or a mircophone while I'm typing by poorly aiming a wiimote at an on-screen keyboard. And i can play in the car, or in a waiting room or on the bus or the train or in flight or at my relative's house before bed to unwind from the stressful visit


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 19, 2015)

Shigeru Miyamoto has stated that Nintendo is already working on a new console that is going to replace the Wii U,so it's possible that the next AC game will bypass the Wii U and move on to the new console.


----------



## Ryoshiko (Feb 19, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


> Shigeru Miyamoto has stated that Nintendo is already working on a new console that is going to replace the Wii U,so it's possible that the next AC game will bypass the Wii U and move on to the new console.


Good I haven't bothered to get a Wii U, i'm not even slightly interested


----------



## Beardo (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't care what platform it's on, I just want all Beardo all the time.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd love to get Justin or Jeff's take on that, the forum owner and admin.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Because they're working on Splatoon.



This is exactly it. The team that does AC is working on Splatoon.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 19, 2015)

I still hope the next Animal Crossing will be a portable game. The home console is just so limiting, you can only play at home. I?m very curious what Nintendo will announce in the future.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 19, 2015)

I guess it would be pretty cool to have Animal Crossing for the Wii U but I don't know.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 6, 2015)

Ryoshiko said:


> Good I haven't bothered to get a Wii U, i'm not even slightly interested



Until they announce an AC game for Wii U and start showing screenshots and videos.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

We haven't had New Leaf that long, you know. I think we should stick to what we've got and wait a couple more years for a new Animal Crossing game.


----------



## mayornen (Mar 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


> We haven't had New Leaf that long, you know. I think we should stick to what we've got and wait a couple more years for a new Animal Crossing game.



Uh, Japan got acnl in 2012. I'd be REALLY surprised if they hadn't already been working on a new one.

Also, yes, the portability with the wii u is a big problem. But for that dk vs mario game it has cross buy capabilities, if you buy the game for the wii u, you also get it on your ds for free, and the same goes for when you buy it for ds, you get the wii u copy free. So my guess is that they will do this, id be surprised if they didn't. Because of this, i highly doubt they will skip the wii u entirely (since they said they were working on a new console) i am guessing they will still release it for the wii u nonetheless, won't even matter tbh because of the cross buy function. Dont have a wii u? Thats fine, you can still play it on your ds. Have they even said when the new console will be finished? If i can guess I'd say not anytime soon. More than likely we'll get more info regarding acnl and the new console as e3 approaches.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

mayornen said:


> Uh, Japan got acnl in 2012. I'd be REALLY surprised if they hadn't already been working on a new one.



Do we really need another one right now? If you ask me, Nintendo should just update New Leaf and leave it at that. An entirely new game just seems so unnecessary at this point.


----------



## mayornen (Mar 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Do we really need another one right now? If you ask me, Nintendo should just update New Leaf and leave it at that. An entirely new game just seems so unnecessary at this point.



ACNL was a success, even reentering Japans top 10 recently. I think most ppl know how Nintendos Wii U's sales have been. They're not gonna wait until the next console to release a new AC title, doesn't make sense to me. they're not gonna release it tomorrow but i do believe another title is in the works and hopefully a 2016 release. IMO, if it is gonna be a 2016 release, we'll probably hear more news at e3. a new AC would be a big title for the wii u/3ds but i really understand where you are coming from because i also think they should wait a year (possibly more for people who arent in japan) but I'm just tryna think realistically.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

mayornen said:


> ACNL was a success, even reentering Japans top 10 recently. I think most ppl know how Nintendos Wii U's sales have been. They're not gonna wait until the next console to release a new AC title, doesn't make sense to me. they're not gonna release it tomorrow but i do believe another title is in the works and hopefully a 2016 release. IMO, if it is gonna be a 2016 release, we'll probably hear more news at e3. a new AC would be a big title for the wii u/3ds but i really understand where you are coming from because i also think they should wait a year (possibly more for people who arent in japan) but I'm just tryna think realistically.



I think the biggest issue in gaming right now is the constant moving you have to do, so to speak. With the Pok?mon series, you get to transfer your Pok?mon and all that, which kinda excludes it from what I'm talking about, but with games like Animal Crossing, you stick with it for a while, but then you have to start over. I'm not sure if it's just me who feels this, but I think we should be given a fair bit of time to enjoy it. A good example of this would be when Nintendo unnecessarily stopped supporting the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection service. Players couldn't enjoy it with each other anymore because of Nintendo's desires to move people to their newer consoles and newer games, and I think they treat us the same with games, not just with consoles. The saddest thing is that, one day, the 3DS and Wii U will be in the same position. All of what we enjoy now is temporary, and that's kinda why I've drifted away from Nintendo. I don't support them as much in their ventures due to how they are damaging their legacy.


----------



## mayornen (Mar 6, 2015)

I agree with you 100% i had literally just got a new ds then they come out with an entirely new one lol. But sales wise, compare the wii u to the ps4, ps4 has sold 18.5 million units, the wii u has sold 9.2 million units(these numbers are from january), even with wii u's head start, it is way behind. Which is probably why they are already planning a new console and are more likely to release this new AC game sooner. I am just hoping it's not gonna disappoint us. Honestly, who knows what features they could include in this new game. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

mayornen said:


> I agree with you 100% i had literally just got a new ds then they come out with an entirely new one lol. But sales wise, compare the wii u to the ps4, ps4 has sold 18.5 million units, the wii u has sold 9.2 million units(these numbers are from january), even with wii u's head start, it is way behind. Which is probably why they are already planning a new console and are more likely to release this new AC game sooner. I am just hoping it's not gonna disappoint us. Honestly, who knows what features they could include in this new game. We'll have to wait and see.



I think they'll release it for the Wii U, actually. Let's face it, Nintendo don't want to admit they've failed, and if Animal Crossing doesn't tempt people, nothing will. If they do, it'll be rubbish. They will pile a bunch of random stuff on us and expect us to love it. I can see it coming, really. New Leaf was very well developed, and if Nintendo are just gonna use the next instalment as some sort of marketing scheme, we're all doomed, basically. 

Again, I think they should just start updating their games with new content. It's better for them because they don't have to waste money on developing entirely new games or new consoles, and it's better for the players because they don't have to switch to anything. 

I know it's a silly example, but look at Team Fortress 2. It was released in 2007, and it is still being updated now, with massive new content. One of many reasons it's so popular is because it's always there. You can jump right into it and play. I don't expect Nintendo to release games for free all of a sudden, but games like that are a good example of what Nintendo should at least try doing at some point.


----------



## mayornen (Mar 6, 2015)

I would honestly be so disappointed if they didnt do cross buy function for new AC game. It's the perfect game to feature that in. Yeah new content updates would really be awesome but i feel like they would have done that already if they felt it would help their sales. In the end, nintendo is about numbers, and its unfortunate but i think right now, theyre gonna try to hype the wii u at e3 to save their sales. And besides, Nintendos main source of sales relies in Japan, and Japan is all about handheld systems. They failed overseas, but Japan is their safety net imo.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

mayornen said:


> I would honestly be so disappointed if they didnt do cross buy function for new AC game. It's the perfect game to feature that in. Yeah new content updates would really be awesome but i feel like they would have done that already if they felt it would help their sales. In the end, nintendo is about numbers, and its unfortunate but i think right now, theyre gonna try to hype the wii u at e3 to save their sales. And besides, Nintendos main source of sales relies in Japan, and Japan is all about handheld systems. They failed overseas, but Japan is their safety net imo.



Well, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 6, 2015)

because it takes years to make a game

wasnt new leaf in development since the DSi XL's release?


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 6, 2015)

I had a dream last night that Animal Crossing Wii U was announced XD


----------



## Boccages (Mar 6, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> I had a dream last night that Animal Crossing Wii U was announced XD



Man, I hope this dream will become reality before the start of the summer.


----------



## Orieii (Mar 7, 2015)

I hope the next AC game will be released on WiiU (and/ or 3DS), because I just got a WiiU a few months ago


----------



## Skeeve (Mar 7, 2015)

i think AC games are better on the 3DS it feels like it was made for it


----------



## Boccages (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, now that the NX has been announced, some say that a new handheld and a new home console could be launched at the same time in 2017.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 20, 2015)

AC has such a huge following, Nintendo is probably keeping it under wraps. My theory is that when the MK8 ACNL DLC is made available in May, we'll hear something about an ACNL sequel for the Wii U or the New 3DS.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> AC has such a huge following, Nintendo is probably keeping it under wraps. My theory is that when the MK8 ACNL DLC is made available in May, we'll hear something about an ACNL sequel for the Wii U or the New 3DS.



Agreed.  I would be surprised if we don't hear any AC news through the Summer months.  If not in May, certainly by E3 I hope.  I feel they probably moved the release date of the AC MK8 DLC back to May because they already had something planned for then.  They might want to get it out there before focusing on the release of Splatoon, Yoshi's Wooly World, and  Zelda Wii U as well.

Like saying, "here's something to let you know we aren't ignoring Animal Crossing but it won't be out until after we focus on the release of Splatoon, Wooly World, and Zelda Wii U for 2015."


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

I think Nintendo is working on a new installment for the Wii U (not 3DS for sure, there is just absolutely no reason to do that for them plus it does not make sense...) since the 3DS version sold well so they can make it as a hope to boost the sales of the Wii U don't you think? I think that totally makes sense actually unlike some previous statements.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 24, 2015)

If anyone was still delusionnal about it and hoping that a new Animal Crossing game for the 3DS/New 3DS was in the works at Nintendo, Reggie Fils-Aim? said that Nintendo would not commit to yearly sequels in a recent interview with CNET : 



> “We put out one Mario Kart per platform per generation,” Fils-Aime said.



Animal Crossing falls under the same category as Mario Kart and Super Smash Bros. Nintendo only ever made one Animal Crossing game for every platform since they first came out with the concept in the late N64 days.

The Super Mario serie and The Legend of Zelda serie seem to escape that mantra with :

Wii 

2 Super Mario Galaxy games
2 Zelda games (Twilight princess being shared with the GameCube)


NES

2 Zelda games
3 Super Mario games


N64

2 Zelda games


Nintendo DS

2 Zelda games


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> If anyone was still delusionnal about it and hoping that a new Animal Crossing game for the 3DS/New 3DS was in the works at Nintendo, Reggie Fils-Aim? said that Nintendo would not commit to yearly sequels in a recent interview with CNET :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link's crossbow training ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't really have an opinion on whether the next game will be for the Wii U or not since either scenario seems possible depending on how you look at it. You could argue that portability is a bigger factor now and that people won't buy the Wii U for one game unless they're big fans or are interested in the other games they can buy for it. You can also argue that they'll want to get more people interested in the Wii U.


----------



## matt (Mar 24, 2015)

There wont be an announcement until about 2016 at least. I highly doubt Theyll produce one for Wii u.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 24, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Do we really need another one right now? If you ask me, Nintendo should just update New Leaf and leave it at that. An entirely new game just seems so unnecessary at this point.



I agree. I'd much rather see DLC for New Leaf or another 3DS game (maybe for the new 3DS if they really want to push the novelty) that would let you import villagers if you wanted to.


----------



## JJarmon (Mar 24, 2015)

We'll see, E3 is coming around the corner and I'm sure they'll have a few surprise announcements. I'll be happy with either a Wii U or N3DS installment, to be honest. I always miss the grand time for playing AC when everyone's initially excited for it and I want to experience the full online functionality this time around.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 24, 2015)

Link's Crossbow Training ? Yes, not a title that falls under the The Legend of Zelda serie, just like Hyrule Warriors just like Mario Golf doesn't fall under the umbrella of the Super Mario games.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 24, 2015)

Remember how long it took for New Leaf to come about from the initial announcement. And now think about a console with a much larger screen and better graphics, which requires more details to be put into models and etc. And they need to come up new content to satisfy players of New Leaf.

The wii U will probably be 5 before we get any announcement, if there will even be one.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Remember how long it took for New Leaf to come about from the initial announcement. And now think about a console with a much larger screen and better graphics, which requires more details to be put into models and etc. And they need to come up new content to satisfy players of New Leaf.
> 
> The wii U will probably be 5 before we get any announcement, if there will even be one.



Yeah okay but they do not announce sequels always in the same passion they did before, most games release within 2 years there are some exceptions like Mario Party 10 of course and i think that Animal Crossing Wii U just gets announced on a tactical moment knowing Nintendo and that it will be here either this years christmas or next year (Mehh actually i do not know that but i just really want it!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and the content does not change too much i guess, remember City Folk? Yes? Okay now compare it to Wild World, not a too big difference if you ask me...


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I think Nintendo is working on a new installment for the Wii U (not 3DS for sure, there is just absolutely *no reason to do that for them plus it does not make sense...*) since the 3DS version sold well so they can make it as a hope to boost the sales of the Wii U don't you think? I think that totally makes sense actually unlike some previous statements.



They came out with the New 3DS, specifically so they could create games that could only be played on that system. It makes perfect sense, IMO.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Animal Crossing falls under the same category as Mario Kart and Super Smash Bros. Nintendo only ever made one Animal Crossing game for every platform since they first came out with the concept in the late N64 days.



Not true. There were two AC games on the GC in Japan.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't think they even will make a Wii U one, don't be g̶r̶e̶e̶d̶y̶ e_o


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Wait until E3 when something happens, if not...

The New Leaf wait begins once again...ugh...


----------



## CPTAnnaII (Mar 24, 2015)

All I can say is is that I'd be super PO'd if they only ever released it on a console like wii U, and not a handheld system. Like many others have said, the appeal of the DS family is the portability, and personally I think it would be super awkward to try to play AC on something like the wii U. It just doesn't seem right lol I see the wii U as more of a party gaming system, not something you sit down to relax and play AC on. I do, however, feel the game is pretty new still and it would be kinda disappointing if they released it anytime soon for the New 3DS or something. But then I wonder what other sort of handheld they'd come up with. And of course with that being said, since the New 3DS is SO new, it would mean a new AC might not be out for a VERY long time. Hmmm....

Edit: I also just learned that it is available on phones now. I hate that. I hate that a lot.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm hoping for at least an announcement this e3. I want them to take as long as possible to make it perfect but I want to know they are at least already working on something.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 24, 2015)

CPTAnnaII said:


> All I can say is is that I'd be super PO'd if they only ever released it on a console like wii U, and not a handheld system. Like many others have said, the appeal of the DS family is the portability, and personally I think it would be super awkward to try to play AC on something like the wii U. It just doesn't seem right lol I see the wii U as more of a party gaming system, not something you sit down to relax and play AC on. I do, however, feel the game is pretty new still and it would be kinda disappointing if they released it anytime soon for the New 3DS or something. But then I wonder what other sort of handheld they'd come up with. And of course with that being said, since the New 3DS is SO new, it would mean a new AC might not be out for a VERY long time. Hmmm....



I wonder if New Leaf is a signal that Animal Crossing is more suited and more successful on handhelds.  The main reason we won't see a Pokemon console RPG is because those games sell the system and are more suited to the handhelds.  

I know they've always made Animal Crossing games for consoles every generation but I'm wondering if they see how successful it is on handhelds and if it will lead to more focus on keeping iterations on handhelds.  I doubt they'll make one for New 3DS and wouldn't be surprised if they made one for Wii U.

That said, it seems Animal Crossing is a big handheld system seller and I don't know if it would have the same impact as a home console version does.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> but I want to know they are at least already working on something.


they are.

with new leafs popularity, its fair to say the AC franchise has moved up to nearly the likes of mario/pokemon/zelda, which they're always working on.

its been nearly two and a half years since new leafs initial release in japan, obviously the AC team is going to be working on another AC game at this point.

and dont give me any 'the AC team is working on splatoooon!!' BS because if you actually think the entire AC team is going to be working on splatoon and only splatoon than lol. why would a successful team who work on AC, where the most recent installment was their most popular title yet, drop that entirely to go work on some new game that might not even hit off - it's not a logical decision.

they're working on a new title, you've just gotta wait until they announce it. and tbh, i'd be incredibly shocked if it doesn't apear at E3 this year.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 25, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> They came out with the New 3DS, specifically so they could create games that could only be played on that system. It makes perfect sense, IMO.



Agreed. If the reasoning that they'd release a Wii U game to push sales, it would also make sense for them to try to make some sort of New 3DS exclusive to give people more reasons to buy it. For people who don't collect 3DSes or don't care about the few games that are likely to have a New 3DS exclusive, there's no reason to get one. It would be more worth it if a lot of popular games like AC and Pok?mon got New 3DS exclusives to justify buying it.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> Agreed. If the reasoning that they'd release a Wii U game to push sales, it would also make sense for them to try to make some sort of New 3DS exclusive to give people more reasons to buy it. For people who don't collect 3DSes or don't care about the few games that are likely to have a New 3DS exclusive, there's no reason to get one. It would be more worth it if a lot of popular games like AC and Pok?mon got New 3DS exclusives to justify buying it.



I think that a Wii U release makes more sense because the New 3DS continues selling because the older models are discontinued (at least here in Europe, the small one was discontinued last year already.)


----------



## matt (Mar 25, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> Agreed. If the reasoning that they'd release a Wii U game to push sales, it would also make sense for them to try to make some sort of New 3DS exclusive to give people more reasons to buy it. For people who don't collect 3DSes or don't care about the few games that are likely to have a New 3DS exclusive, there's no reason to get one. It would be more worth it if a lot of popular games like AC and Pok?mon got New 3DS exclusives to justify buying it.



Similarly to xenoblade that can only be played on New 3ds


----------



## Boccages (Mar 25, 2015)

They did not release a new Animal Crossing game for the DSi did they ? Stop believing in something that will hurt in the end.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 25, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> They did not release a new Animal Crossing game for the DSi did they ? Stop believing in something that will hurt in the end.



Nope that is also exactly the reason why a New 3DS version would not make sense at all... I think that the Wii U version already is in development for around a year and that Nintendo is going to reveal it soon only to boost the sales of the Wii U more, the 3DS is not a problem at all in terms of sales so there is literally just no legit reason that they would do a sequel on the same console. They did release three different versions of the original game in Japan (each getting a slight content upgrade) but that will never happen again. 

The first one was for the N64 and when it released the N64 was at the end of its life-span. So they did re-release (obviously) the  GameCube version in Japan too, completely translated back to Japanese and with the new fishes and bugs only available in the GameCube version. When the e-reader came around they made a little improvement to the game and added e-reader support. But in the end, it is just the same game with some slight upgrades, so the biggest thing you could expect is a update. Nothing more than that!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 25, 2015)

I honestly feel like Animal Crossing is best played on a portable console because it opens up opportunities for StreetPass and more social aspects of the game. It would be kind of cool if they connected the Wii U release to a 3DS app that could receive SpotPass for your game, but it wouldn't really make up for everything.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 25, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> I honestly feel like Animal Crossing is best played on a portable console because it opens up opportunities for StreetPass and more social aspects of the game. It would be kind of cool if they connected the Wii U release to a 3DS app that could receive SpotPass for your game, but it wouldn't really make up for everything.



May i remind you of the process power and capabilities of the Wii U, there could be a lot more content added. I would enjoy a console version far more than a portable version for sure, but a portable version is fun too because you can play it on the go! Just like Smash Bros. for 3DS and Smash Bros. Wii U, the Wii U tends to be a improvement from the 3DS version (I like Smash run a lot more than Smash tour though.)


----------



## xxxmadison (Mar 25, 2015)

rreeeeaaaallly hope it won't be on the wii u but nintendo has a habit of crushing dreams yanno


----------



## thetreeismine (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe since a console has more memory and is bigger then a handheld device, it would be better if it were on the wii u for more details like bigger towns where as the new 3DS would have complications making that possible due to its limits


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 25, 2015)

I honestly wouldn't mind if we had to wait 3-5 years for a new Animal Crossing to come out. New Leaf is still as popular as when it was released, so I don't see the need for a new one just yet.

At this point I'd prefer it if Animal Crossing becomes one of those things you hear about a few years from now. Then when you see it you're all like, "oh, I almost forgot about that series!"

Plus, being that the Wii U has so much potential, I'd rather Nintendo spend years making a really great game than putting something together and tossing it out into the public in only a few months.


----------



## Rarr01 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going to disagree with the OP here.  I really hope that if they are coming out with another one soon, it wil be for handheld.  I've always enjoyed being able to take my game along with me, and it adds a lot to the community as well.  Even if someone is out on vacation or away from home, they can still talk to their ac friends/blog/play.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 26, 2015)

Rarr01 said:


> I'm going to disagree with the OP here.  I really hope that if they are coming out with another one soon, it wil be for handheld.  I've always enjoyed being able to take my game along with me, and it adds a lot to the community as well.  Even if someone is out on vacation or away from home, they can still talk to their ac friends/blog/play.



There already is one so there is just no need for it...


----------



## kelsa (Mar 26, 2015)

honestly i don't think i'd enjoy an AC game on the Wii U or anything other than a DS. yeah it may not have pro retina blah blah but my god it's pretty damn clear i mean i'm not tryna figure out what stuff is cuz the quality is sooooo horrible. ofc i've never played any of the other games so i can't definitively say how i'd feel about it, but idk. maybe with the gamepad making it similar to a 3DS controls i'd like it.


----------



## MayorOfRhubarb (Mar 26, 2015)

Personally I'd rather see another for the 3DS. I wasn't a fan of the Wii, and my son has a Wii-U and I didn't care much for it either...

But then again, handhelds work better for me personally as my whole household plays games. I can get by with hogging up my own 3DS. Kicking my husband and kids off the Wii-U so I can be an Animal Crossing fangirl probably less likely to work. xD


----------



## Locket (Mar 26, 2015)

Why 3DS? The only time two games were on the system was with Dobostu no mori and Dobostu no mori e+. e+ was more of an update than a second game.

The 3DS doesn't need a second. Another 3DS game would be just like New Leaf. Just like how it was with the two dobostu no moris. Just an update.

The Wii U would be a perfect system in my opinion. The graphics are _amazing_, I really want to see the beautiful graphics. PLUS the controls with the gamepad and Pro controler would be perfect.



Spoiler:  Diagrams for how I'd prefer it





PRO CONTROLLER COMING SOON!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> and dont give me any 'the AC team is working on splatoooon!!' BS because if you actually think the entire AC team is going to be working on splatoon and only splatoon than lol. why would a successful team who work on AC, where the most recent installment was their most popular title yet, drop that entirely to go work on some new game that might not even hit off - it's not a logical decision.
> 
> they're working on a new title, you've just gotta wait until they announce it. and tbh, i'd be incredibly shocked if it doesn't apear at E3 this year.



It is true that it's only part of the AC team, but Nintendo is very adamant about keeping the workers they have instead of hiring new people all the time. They split their teams into different projects pretty frequently so it's really hard to say if they are having a whole dedicated team work on another AC. I'm sure they are working on it though, but to what extent is really the mystery.

Splatoon is pretty much done. At this point in time they're likely just doing bug fixes and polish so they don't need a big team to work on it anymore and they can be placed somewhere else but they get thrown into so many different projects that it really just depends on what they think is best put on first priority. And really if they are working on a new AC right now, if they follow the trend from last time, the announcement for it will happen a good 1-2 years before they even release it or more if they decide to delay it.
Really it's high hopes to expect it announced at E3 this year. Not impossible but it's probably not likely.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 27, 2015)

As long as I they lessen the impact of leaving the game for extended periods of time, I'm all for a Wii U version.  I know there are pretty much no negative consequences if you do the right things on the 3DS version, but I just hope they keep it that way if not improve upon it.

I won't be able to play the Wii U version as easy as the 3DS one, so I hope they keep the ordinances and improve your ability to manage your villagers.


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 27, 2015)

[COLOR="#3333333"]I'm hoping for the new animal crossing series to be on the handheld system since i'm not always at home. I don't mind if it's on the Wii-u, but it could be a possibility that they're working on Star Fox and Splatoon.

Either way, i'm sure they'll keep us updated, eventually. [/COLOR]


----------

